# Keyboard reset didn't work, system hangs on reboot



## bagheera (Oct 21, 2010)

One of 6 FreeBSD machines I need to take care of requires rebooting sometimes, but on every reboot the system hangs. The woman, who had to press and hold down power button to force powering off told me by phone following information were displayed:


```
Rebooting
Keyboard reset didn't worked
```

It happens every time. Keyboard is connected by KVM.


```
root@modem_wa:~#uname -a
FreeBSD modem_wa 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 28 08:57:23 UTC 2008
root@modem_wa.wawa:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/slx_kernel  i386
```

Any idea what is going on?


----------



## bagheera (Nov 12, 2010)

The exact message is:

```
Keyboard reset did not work, attempting CPU shutdown
```

I found this mail on maillist archive: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/questions/2004-04/0889.html

But there is no hw.acpi.disable_on_poweroff

```
root@modem_wa:~#sysctl -a | grep "hw.acpi"
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S4
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_supported: C1/0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_usage: 100.00%
```

May setting hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot to 1 help in this case?


----------

